# Was zeigt uns Halle Berry denn da? Vorschläge? 3x



## walme (4 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## leech47 (4 Okt. 2010)

Da sag ich doch Danke.


----------



## Katzun (4 Okt. 2010)

interessant interessant

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (4 Okt. 2010)

Sag ich nicht hier ist FSK 16  :thx:


----------



## Q (5 Okt. 2010)

ich tippe mal: Sie sitzt am 01.10.2010 in Warschau und zeigt uns ihr neues Parfum * "Reveal"

 
*


----------



## mollfried (5 Okt. 2010)

Korsett ?


----------



## krawutz (5 Okt. 2010)

Sie will nur zeigen, dass da was ist.


----------



## Punisher (5 Okt. 2010)

nett


----------



## indiman (5 Okt. 2010)

nice... danke


----------



## Tom G. (5 Okt. 2010)

Ich mache mir keine Gedanken darum was man unten sieht, sondern darum was man oben nicht (mehr?) sieht.

Ob sie eine operative Brustverkleinerung hinter sich hat?


----------



## Rumpelmucke (5 Okt. 2010)

Tom G. schrieb:


> Ich mache mir keine Gedanken darum was man unten sieht, sondern darum was man oben nicht (mehr?) sieht.
> 
> Ob sie eine operative Brustverkleinerung hinter sich hat?



Stimmt!


----------



## klodeckel (5 Okt. 2010)

Ist bestimmt nur das Kleid das oben "kleiner macht". 
Glaub nicht das sie da was operieren lässt.

Gruß


----------



## DonEnrico (5 Okt. 2010)

Lecker, danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Tom G. (8 Okt. 2010)

klodeckel schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt nur das Kleid das oben "kleiner macht".
> Glaub nicht das sie da was operieren lässt.
> 
> Gruß



Press down instead of push up? Maybe


----------



## Tom G. (27 Okt. 2010)

Mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie sie diese Pracht in dem grauen Sack so verstecken kann.


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2010)

Da hast du ein schönes Foto ausgegraben :thumbup:


----------



## Nicci72 (29 Okt. 2010)

Das Pic im blauen Kleid ist kurz nach der Geburt ihres Kindes entstanden. Im Übrigen: Das graue Kleid ist zwar schulterfrei, es verdeckt aber die Boobies nahezu vollständig - während Halle ansonsten dafür bekannt ist, dass sie Dekolletés trägt, die sehr viel frei lassen - wie bei dem blauen Kleid. Diese "Sehgewohnheit" unterstützt natürlich den "Hallo-war-da-nicht-was"-Effekt bei dem "grauen Sack".


----------



## TTranslator (26 Mai 2014)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Das Pic im blauen Kleid ist kurz nach der Geburt ihres Kindes entstanden. Im Übrigen: Das graue Kleid ist zwar schulterfrei, es verdeckt aber die Boobies nahezu vollständig - während Halle ansonsten dafür bekannt ist, dass sie Dekolletés trägt, die sehr viel frei lassen - wie bei dem blauen Kleid. Diese "Sehgewohnheit" unterstützt natürlich den "Hallo-war-da-nicht-was"-Effekt bei dem "grauen Sack".



Danke für die nette Erklärung.
Eine Gelegenheit, bei der Frau Berry mal nicht alles unter Kontrolle hatte


----------



## tikoon (27 Mai 2014)

nice dankeschön


----------



## pötzi (20 Juni 2014)

Es ist nur sehr auffallend hell da "unten"..


----------



## JackAubrey75 (12 Aug. 2014)

schick, schick


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Aug. 2014)

Ein hammer kleid hat Halle an.


----------

